# New to Model Cars Forum



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I just got back into building model cars. I have been on this board a while, mainly in the small engine repair. After 30 years, I decided to start building models again. Currently, I am building a 62 Impala to test my skills and refresh my memory. Where I work (Local Sheriff's Office), we have a 62 Bel Air as a parade car. I am using this Impala to test decal size, paint schema, etc. I have the Bel Air kit waiting. I wanted to share a pic with everyone, for the under body. I had some rustoleum truck bed paint left over from painting my grill and wiper arms on my truck. The paint is black, and has a real fine texture, resembling undercoating. 

I have most of the basic tools and have used several links posted here to get tips and techniques. 

I am sure I will have many questions in the future. I will be posting pics of the finished build soon.

Thanks for looking,

Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Zebart!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dave, If you need anything Just give a Shoot out, someone will answer any questions you have...... 






*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

another welcome,jump right in its like riding a bike you never really forget might have to refresh a bit but never forget,I like the bed coating like Pete said Zebart but it didn't cover all the detail,did it dry completely ? seems I used it on something and it stayed tacky for a very long time


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I am nowhere near skill level that some of you are, but it is a relaxing hobby and I will improve.

440, the bed coating spray dries about as fast as a good lacquer spray (20 minutes here in Florida humidity).

Dave


----------

